# Big Brag (For Me)



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babsy and I got a score of 97 at the Classic today. We tied with two others for first place. By time, I was third. 

Still it was really cool. I finished my title in three days taking first place and two third places, all at the classic which is about the biggest entry anywhere around here. 

I am really tickled. Babsy was so ON today. I was screwing up the last sign pretty miserably and saw him making marks, and went ahead and redid the sign. Babs did it nicely, I missed three points, and otherwise it would have been a perfect score. 

When I asked him to do a photo for the new title with us, he held the ribbons. I brought all three for the weekend, and he put the blue one out in front. 

I am so proud of my girlie today.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job Sue!!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations! What a great day for you and Babs


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so happy for you guys!! And glad the weather did not keep you away.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Sue,

Just catching this........









Don't ya just love Rally !

Storm finished his RA title in Nov. & for Shadow's first trial he placed both days & has 1 more leg to go to get his RN. I need to work our poor Sable as she would probably blow the boys away ! LOL

Gonna be awhile I think before I get brave enough to try RE.

Congrats once again, we didn't make it up to the classic, one of these days !


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Great!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, it was a blast. 

Congratulations on yours too. It sounds like you are doing great. 

I looked it up on line and it is through, but it hasn't come in the mail yet. 

I want to do RE this year with Babsy, but we will see, that back up three steps is scaring me. 

I do love Rally though. I signed up for four classes starting next week. Three of them will be with the puppies, and I haven't decided who is the lucky fourth. Maybe Heidi. Maybe Rushie.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks ! 

Yep the 3 steps back we must get down & haven't worked with him on this one yet so, no ring time till we get this. The bowl distraction doesn't worry me or honor, well maybe the sit honor (LOL), he tends to go right down & would rather lay. Maybe we will get lucky & have all sit honors or a really fast dog in the ring !

Having all 3 in agility (only 2 competing) & tryng to get into the rally obed sport, head spins with 3 let alone all you have ! So, you are doing great & kickin butt !









Give the pups smooches from me & hope to see ya again maybe this summer in Canfield, if I make it to that show.


----------

